# Roadster on the Rack



## the tinker (Jul 26, 2018)

Pre-War Rollfast Roadster, getting ready for the weekend.  Gotta find a saddle.....I have one, somewhere.



But would Dad approve?


----------



## Santee (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2018)

Dad raised a great son there.


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 17, 2018)

Awesome bike.Love your work shop area.


----------

